# Graveur rejette CD et DVD



## cortar (13 Juillet 2011)

Depuis I Tunes impossible de graver car le graveur ne répond pas à la demande de I Tunes. Même chose avec les bases de données.  Les DVD en lecture sont aussi ignorés... Tout se passe comme si le graveur/lecteur était ignoré par le mac.
Avez-vous déjà rencontré cette bizarrerie ?  Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Invité (15 Juillet 2011)

Regarde déjà dans à propos de ce Mac, si ton graveur est toujours reconnu.
Au fait quel Mac ?


----------



## cortar (5 Août 2011)

En effet, c'est un G5, il ne reconnait pas le graveur. A mon avis le graveur est HS.
J'envisage d'en mettre un externe. Mais alors se pose la question de la qualité.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Août 2011)

J'ai acheté il y a plus de 2 ans un graveur chez Macway "pas cher", pas de problème pour l'instant.


----------



## olidup (14 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,
novice sur le forum et tout jeune possesseur d'un A1260 alias MBP 15 de début 2008.
Pour aller vite:
intel core 2 duo 2,4 Ghz
2 gig de RAM
200 gig de DD.

Ma première question porte sur la chaleur dégagée par la machine au bout d'à peine une heure d'utilisation? Va-t-elle me lâcher?
Sans y être aller pour y être révisée, la machine sort de l'apple store de Bordeaux où ils m'ont installé Lion car je n'y arrivais pas.
Ils l'auraient vu non s'il y avait un défaut de ventilateur?
Ensuite et surtout, c'est là que ça m'énerve un peu, le lecteur mange une fois sur 5 les CD et veut bien les reconnaître! Gravés ou du commerce sales , dvd ou cd indifféremment!
Résultat, je ne peux pas me faire les listes de lecture que je veux.
Ce même lecteur est de plus bien plus bruyant que celui de mon autre portable...qui n'est pas un Mac (? je ne sais pas si ça se fait de le lire?).
Est-il en passe de tomber en panne?
Combien coûte cette pièce?Faut-il la remplacer ou existe-t'il des tests à opérer avant de démonter la machine?
Macway en vend-il des fiables? Je me suis laissé dire que ce magasin était très intéressant.

Voià pour commencer, c'est un peu en vrac, mais entre la chaleur et le lecteur qui disfonctionne , ça fait beaucoup pour une machine de ce prix... même d'occasion!

Cordialement
Olidup


----------



## Invité (14 Août 2011)

Pour le chauffage, je ne sais pas
Si c'est un alu, il parait que c'est assez normal, pour dissiper la chaleur.
Il faudrait que tu installe iStat pour donner les températures et la vitesse des ventilos.

Pour le graveur, vu le coût du remplacement, les graveurs slim sont tout à fait adaptés.


----------

